# Post your Macro shots and tight close-ups



## Guru

Search threw up a couple of threads on macro shots, but they were like single posts with one off pic.

I'm sure there are quite a few people here who are into macro photography, so thought it better to have one thread to showcase all macro photographs clicked by members. Please note the pics have to be clicked by you for showcasing.

I am not exclusively into macros, but do try to capture the odd macro when presented the opportunity. So let me start with one of mine -


DSC_0313 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Mods - In case there already is a thread like this, please merge this with that. Thanks.


----------



## S63




----------



## NeilG40




----------



## TRN Ent

I've not done many myself but this is something to start with, have a couple I can dig out somewhere too.

3mm rainbow LED:









Tom.


----------



## DW58

All of above scanned slides taken on Canon EOS 5, 100mm Macro lens, Canon Macro-Ringlight, Fuji Velvia. The hosted images don't really do them justice at such low-resolution.


----------



## Adam_P

Dragonfly Portrait 2 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Praying Hover Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Hover Close Up Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Damselfly on Grass Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Hoverfly on Anther by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Some stunning pics guys


----------



## Scotty Pro

Adam_P
I like those extreme close ups, 100mm Macro + 50mm reversed lens, you must be really hooked on Macro. Is it the Canon 2.8 Macro you used :thumb:


----------



## Adam_P

Yeah just the standard non-L Canon 100mm 2.8, love the lens it's so sharp. Macro is definitely my favourite subject for photos!


----------



## NeilG40

Envious of you guys with proper macro lenses, mine was taken with the kit lens on my 450d plus some cheap extension tubes.


----------



## S63

NeilG40 said:


> Envious of you guys with proper macro lenses, mine was taken with the kit lens on my 450d plus some cheap extension tubes.


My watch pic was taken with cheap close up Hoya filters on a standard lens.


----------



## Adam_P

NeilG40 said:


> Envious of you guys with proper macro lenses, mine was taken with the kit lens on my 450d plus some cheap extension tubes.


You've done a good job, nice and sharp! Extension tubes are perfect for seeing if you enjoy macro before dumping the money on a dedicated lens. Have to recommend the Canon macro lens though, not just for macro too, use it quite a lot as it's so sharp and fast at 2.8


----------



## Freddie

How do you get your background black? (Probably a newbie queation but am hoping on getting my first macro lens early next year.)


----------



## Adam_P

Use a fast shutter speed and flash, the flash will illuminate the subject as it's close, and as long is there is no background very close to the subject, the fast shutter speed will make the background dark as the flash won't light up the background. Generally it's something I try and avoid as it looks unnatural, but it can be effective in some circumstances.


----------



## spursfan

Here's my attempt from quite a few years back taken with a Canon A80 almost 9 years ago now..


Kev


----------



## DW58

I traded in my EF100 f2.8 Macro back in 2001 when I bought my first DSLR (EOS D30 £2500 body only) and I've regretted it ever since.


----------



## DW58

Freddie said:


> How do you get your background black? (Probably a newbie queation but am hoping on getting my first macro lens early next year.)


One way which I used, was to over expose two stops on the flash and under expose two stops on the camera.


----------



## LSpec

This one was taken with SE K850i


Avispa por LSpec, en Flickr

Giant Ant


----------



## Guru

Adam, those are some mind blowing macros. I am quite ashamed to post any of my pics after that, but since I am a little shameless, here goes -


DSC_0305 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

BTW, all my pics so far are clicked by the stock 18-55 mm lens on my Nikon D5100. Saving up for a macro and a telephoto lens too.


----------



## Adam_P

No need to be ashamed! Just means you haven't had as much time to waste chasing bugs around as I have haha! Nice dragonfly, I spent all summer this year trying to find one to shoot and failed, until I found one a couple of weeks ago in October!


----------



## Adam_P

Bit of car related macro


Car Beading by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

Clicked a while with my mobile phone -


----------



## Pandy

Here are some of my favourites from my reef tank...


Scolly Feeding by Pandy100, on Flickr


Actinic Frogspawn by Pandy100, on Flickr


Branching Frogspawn mouth by Pandy100, on Flickr


Casper macro by Pandy100, on Flickr


Raj by Pandy100, on Flickr

Raj at bed time by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Love the 2nd from last ha :thumb:


----------



## Adam_P

That 2nd last one is great! The first one is really cool too, looks like some computer generated graphic


----------



## Buck

three from me...


IMG_3300x5HDR-2.jpg by Buck_68, on Flickr


IMG_1448-2-2.jpg by Buck_68, on Flickr


It's Alive by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Dannbodge

A few from me.


----------



## Pandy

Grante36 said:


> Love the 2nd from last ha :thumb:





Adam_P said:


> That 2nd last one is great! The first one is really cool too, looks like some computer generated graphic


Thanks both, that's my favourite picture  He's such a character.


----------



## LSpec

Wow amazing macros


----------



## Guru

Awesome pics guys, keep them coming!


----------



## Adam_P

Couple more from me


Tiger Crane Fly Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Cleaning Hover Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Hover Profile Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Hover Profile Portrait Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Brave getting near those little sh**s i tell you ha


----------



## Guru

Adam, you are hereby officially crowned as the "Master of Macros" on DW. That stuff is beyond excellent.


----------



## Adam_P

Cheers guys! 

Grante36 - these guys are all completely harmless!


----------



## Guru

Reviving this thread. Not a true macro below, but a close-up of the stylae that I liked -


DSC_0503 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

A few from me, and detailing related.


----------



## Guru

Reviving this thread. Bought a cheap lens reversing ring for my Nikon, and have been experimenting a little over the weekend -

DSC_0637

DSC_0632


----------



## TonyH38

Fantastic pics thanks for posting.


----------



## flatfour

A pic of a garden spider taken using a raynox 250.


----------



## londonsean69

Not done much on land, but did loads of UW macro


----------



## Guru

A couple more -

DSC_0738

DSC_0653


----------



## mr_pedro

[URL=http://s145.photobucket.com/user/mr_ze/media/IMG_0196.jpg.html]


----------

